# Four train proposals in FL; press looks at "why now"



## CHamilton (Feb 20, 2013)

> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...-trains-metro-orlando-20130217,0,367999.story
> 
> Up to 4 trains could be headed Metro Orlando's way
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...-trains-metro-orlando-20130217,0,367999.story
> ...


----------



## RampWidget (Feb 20, 2013)

I can see the American Maglev proposal linking the Orlando airport with Downtown & the convention center as having value. (I'm not saying the other projects dont, but this one caught my eye becuse it is such a pain, IMO, to get from Downtown to MCO). Not linking up with a SunRail station would be a mistake because most people are usually not willing to make rail-bus-rail transfers, but they will tolerate a direct rail-rail transfer.


----------



## JoeBas (Feb 20, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> > Local, state and federal governments have contributed $18.4 million to improve the tracks and are launching a study to see whether passenger train is possible.


Is it just me, or is this cart <--- horse?


----------



## Scott Orlando (Feb 20, 2013)

FDOT is studying buying the rail spur south of the airport for Sunrail expansion. The spur is owned by the Orlando Utilities Commission to feed their coal plant. While Maglev is interesting, I would rather see it built with conventional proven tec hnology. Not to mention it would be nice not to transfer train-to-train. MCO has plans to build a station to accommodate multiple train types.


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Feb 20, 2013)

Well I know two of these proposed trains are getting built. Sunrail is in progress (I might take some pictures of the construction around here) and All Aboard Florida is most likely going to get built. As for whether the Maglev and the Orange Blossom Express get built only time and money will tell. What I hope is that Lynx (the bus system in the tri-county area in Orange, Seminole, and Osceola) is ready for these projects. Especially if the other two happen.


----------



## me_little_me (Feb 20, 2013)

This thread is miscategorized. Not an Amtrak thread.


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 20, 2013)

me_little_me said:


> This thread is miscategorized. Not an Amtrak thread.


And that is why it is in the General Rail area.


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 20, 2013)

MrFSS said:


> me_little_me said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is miscategorized. Not an Amtrak thread.
> ...


Thank you for fixing that. I realized that I had posted it in the wrong place, but couldn't see how to move it.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder what average Floridians actually think about this.

First they were against passenger rail.

Then they were for MORE passenger rail.

Then they were against it AGAIN.

Now they're FOR it again. I guess.

Florida seems to be doing their best to build a history of being a state that can't seem to make up its mind.

The idea of creating a huge project of questionable value to the locals and little history of profitable return in a state this easily manipulated seems like a bad idea in my book.

_*Florid'a beaches float my boat and Florida's theme parks amuse me but Florida's views on passenger rail only serve to confuse me.*_


----------



## pennyk (Feb 20, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I wonder what average Floridians actually think about this.
> First they were against passenger rail.
> 
> Then they were for MORE passenger rail.
> ...


I am not an average Floridian (at least I hope I am not). I do not think the average Central Floridian is excited by rail. I read some of the polls taken here and I shake my head in dismay.


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 20, 2013)

pennyk said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what average Floridians actually think about this.
> ...


Aloha

No matter what you are, you are not average! :wub:


----------



## Anderson (Feb 21, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I wonder what average Floridians actually think about this.
> First they were against passenger rail.
> 
> Then they were for MORE passenger rail.
> ...


Eh, I don't think it's a case of views flying around that much. I think it's more that your average Floridian may be vaguely pro-rail, but that doesn't mean that other issues can't cause them to vote for an anti-rail candidate. Basically, it's a low-profile issue, and there's vague support until someone shows folks the bill. As to the HSR referenda:

(1) The HSR plan retained its best support in the Orlando-Daytona corridor, and in Miami.

(2) With that said, I don't think there was much of a "no" campaign in 2000 compared with the "yes" campaign in 2004.

(3) From what I can tell, FL was going to "go it alone" with the plan and wasn't likely to get federal support, which probably didn't help matters. I could be wrong here.

But...I don't think it's so much wild flip-flopping as it is this being a lower-profile issue for a lot of folks.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 23, 2013)

Lnyx better get some improvement, the buses are slow, dirty, and often late. Their destination signs are weird, too.


----------

